# ENCONTRAR TEXTOS "MUY PARECIDOS"



## hacmurphy

Hola gente linda!! estoy de nuevo, ya ven que mi insistencia con el excel es permanente!!!!

ahora resulta que tengo un fichero con dos listados, ambos tienen "nombre" y "direccion" en columnas. Pero los datos estan cargados por diferente personas y con diferentes criterios, puede ser que en uno diga "sr. Manuel P. Perez" y en el otro "Manuel Perez", lo mismo pasa con las direcciones.
El primer listado tiene bien cargados los datos, con criterios uniformes. Pero en el segundo tengo un dato, el código de cliente que necesito encontrar y traer el primer listado. Son mas de 4000 registros.

hay alguna forma de hacer un Vlookup pero que encuentre valores de texto aproximados?

He intentado poniendole al final true, o sea que me traiga valores no exactos, pero no funciona. tambien he probado con find, search y combinandolas con otras, pero no hay manera. 

Alguien sabe cómo se puede hacer?

                                   mil gracias!!!!

                                          Ana


----------



## galileogali

*caracteres comodines*

los caracteres comodines * y ? pueden usarse en Buscarv(    ,,,,) en COINCIDIR(     ),  Y EN OTRAS FUNCIONES de busqueda.
Con un poco de inventiva:
MANUEL*PEREZ >< MANUEL M PEREZ.


GALILEOGALI


----------



## RalphA

Lo que galileogali popone, me suena muy bien e inventivo.  Pero, si eso no le resultara, por algun motivo, antonces lo siguiente pueda que le sirva.

Ana escribio:


> El primer listado tiene bien cargados los datos, con criterios uniformes. Pero en el segundo tengo un dato, el código de cliente que necesito encontrar y traer el primer listado.


Si existe alguna columna con datos identicos en ambas listas, podria usarse esa columna para obtener el resultado que usted desea.  Si asi es. haga un INSERT, COLUMN delante de cada lista, insierte dos columnas, copie en la primera columna nueva la columna "identica" de cada lista.  En la segunda columna nueva, entre la serie 1,2,3...etc., para poder despues poner sus listas en el mismo orden en que las tiene ahora, si eso es deseable o necesario.  Ahora, haga un "sort" ascendente, basado en la primera columna.  Ahora, puede hacer un VLOOKUP basado en esa primera columna...


----------

